

Why Amdahl's law is often used incorrectly?  - tech_junkie
http://www.futurechips.org/thoughts-for-researchers/parallel-programming-gene-amdahl-said.html

======
wglb
Gene Amdahl also said when asked why the IBM 360 did not have a stack, said
"it would have been too expensive" without clarifying details. Not too long
after that, the 8085, with a stack, was in widespread use and shortly could
have been bought for $5 retail quantity one. The science was missing from his
statement there as well.

